# First time posting



## Ragnaranic (Nov 17, 2013)

Hello everyone, I'm an avid rat/mouse lover, and rodent owner. I actually came to this forum because our local area where I live lacks exotic pets (rats/mice) veterinary care. I came here to seek experienced owner/breeder knowledge because we have a concern for one of the mice in our home. Thanks! (I'm going to go post the topic under Health now if it will let me.)


----------



## Miceandmore64 (Jul 16, 2013)

Welcome and enjoy your time


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

Hello and welcome


----------



## andypandy29us (Aug 10, 2012)

hello and welcome


----------

